# pkg delete -a: Software remains



## c00kie (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi.

After performing a `pkg delete -a` my webserver Apache with PHP is still up, i.e. working?

`pkg info`

```
pkg-1.6.1_2  Package manager
```

If I delete all my packages should my webserver now be deleted also?


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 15, 2016)

c00kie said:


> If I delete all my packages should my webserver now be deleted also?


Its  gone but still in memory. pkg does not start or stop services. That's up to you. This is different than what e.g. Debian does. Even if you delete the binary of a process it keeps running. Either kill the processes or reboot.


----------

